# Angler auf der Schlei verunglückt tödlich



## Casso (18. März 2021)

Tragisch zu lesen. Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## Jason (18. März 2021)

Warum ist er alleine rausgefahren?  Leichtsinnigkeit was er leider mit dem Leben bezahlen musste.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hering 58 (18. März 2021)

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen.


----------



## BerndH (18. März 2021)

Mein Beileid gilt auch den Seenotrettern.
Nicht schön so etwas. Kenne einen Teil der Jungs aus Maasholm persönlich. 
Hoffe sie brauchen so etwas nicht so schnell wieder erleben. 

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Seele (18. März 2021)

Scheiße, Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen. Egal wie fahrlässig, so muss das nicht enden.


----------



## Vanner (18. März 2021)

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## Wuemmehunter (20. März 2021)

Auch mein Beileid gilt den Angehörigen. Der Fall bietet dennoch Anlass, den immer wieder zu beobachtenden Leichtsinn anzusprechen. Wer den Threat Heringsangeln in Kappeln verfolgt, wird gelesen haben, dass einige Sportsfreunde, meine Wenigkeit eingeschlossen, ein für die letzte Woche geplantes Angeln wegen des Sturmes verschoben haben. Wieso wagt sich jemand trotz des Sturmes mit einem kleinen Schlauchboot bei Sturm auf den Rabelsund? Die Schlei ist in dem Bereich ein sehr stark strömendes Gewässer wo sich bei Wind schnell eine respektable Welle aufbaut, der ein kleines Schlauchboot nicht gewachsen ist. Trotzdem rauszufahren, ist für mich unverständlich. Ich hoffe dieser tragische Fall regt auch die Angler zum nachdenken an, die sich gerade in diesem Abschnitt immer wieder mit kleinen Schlauchbooten, die eigentlich Badeboote sind, aufs Wasser begeben. Leute, Euer Leben ist unendlich viel mehr Wert, als eine Handvoll Heringe!


----------

